# Das Paket org.w3c.dom.* und XMLOutput



## gerrit87 (10. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe auf der Arbeit ein Projekt bekommen, in dem eine XML-Datei in ein Document-Objekt aus dem o.g. Paket eingelesen wird. Anschließend werden einige Elemente bearbeitet usw, aber wie bekomme ich nun dieses XML-Dokument aus dem Speicher zurückgeschrieben? Muss ich dafür JDOM nehmen und das ganze Projekt umstellen, oder geht das auch mit den Klassen, die standardmäßig beim J2SE dabei sind?

Warum kann man von org.w3c.dom.Document überhaupt Instanzen erzeugen? Das ist doch ein Interface und keine Klasse???  :?:


----------



## Roar (10. Jun 2007)

suchfunktion nach Transformer 


			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum kann man von org.w3c.dom.Document überhaupt Instanzen erzeugen? Das ist doch ein Interface und keine Klasse???  :?:


wer kann das :O


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2007)

> wer kann das :O


Also dieses hier funktioniert:

```
DocumentBuilderFactory dFactory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		Document doc = null;
		
		try {
			//Die Factory wird beauftragt eine XML-Dakument zu öffnen.
			doc = dFactory.newDocumentBuilder().parse(new InputSource(new FileReader(currentFile.getAbsoluteFile())));}...
```


----------



## Roar (10. Jun 2007)

da instantiiert aber nirgendwo jemand Document,  höchstens eine unterklasse davon :shock:


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2007)

und wo sehe ich, welches die Unterklasse ist?

ich find das mit dem XMLOutput nicht. :-(


----------



## Roar (10. Jun 2007)

> und wo sehe ich, welches die Unterklasse ist? 
interessiert doch nicht ???:L

> ich find das mit dem XMLOutput nicht. :-(
was fürn XMLOutput?



			
				roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> suchfunktion nach Transformer


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2007)

ist es denn so kompliziert ein Document in eine Datei zu schreiben?


----------



## Roar (10. Jun 2007)

nö wieso?


----------

